# Splitting by hand



## Lewiston (Sep 19, 2012)

The last couple of weeks I have taken an hour out of my daily splitting regimen to use the maul rather than hydro and love it! Using the maul I can split larger rounds (24"+) faster, keep the cardio up, and create a strong burn in my arms, shoulders, and back. This same burn could be had by lifting weights or rowing but this is much more satisfying! For those of you who haven't used a maul in a while, try you may really like it.







Need to keep the scatter gun near by. Had two geese fly just over the woodpile this morning. I could've had supper in the bag. Fresh goose roasted over an open pit hmmm. Man I love this time of year.


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 19, 2012)

I split all my firewood by hand and it is by far my favorite part of processing wood. Splitting a couple of rounds per day is my favorite way to get it all done.


----------



## schlot (Sep 19, 2012)

I too love splitting by hand. I curse a few of the big ones but it's still great.

As an added benifit my wife likes the effects of the workout.....well, we won't go there I guess.


----------



## CageMaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I love splitting firewood by hand....especially in winter...nice to get out of the house on a cool crisp morning, dust the snow off the splitting stump and swing the x27 for an hour


----------



## TimJ (Sep 19, 2012)

it relieves stress. I don't care what time of the year it is


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 19, 2012)

I enjoy hand-splitting too, but my Monster Maul days are over.   I'm liking the six-pounder. Like Wood Duck, I take it slow and steady. An hour or two and I'm done for the day.  I'm working on some BL right now. I toss the toughies to the side for the power unit.


----------



## m1garand (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you guys use a wedge to split? I am fairly new to the wood burning game, and last may I got about 3/4 cord of fresh maple rounds. There was no way a maul was going to cut it, so I bought a grendade wedge and that make short work of getting the round in half at least.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 19, 2012)

We heat our house with wood - a wood stove and an insert. I split all of our wood by hand - 8 lb maul and wedges of different sizes. I also split all of our kindling - use an axe for that. It's far more satisfying than going to a gym or rowing...I'm just eager for it to get a bit colder so we can start burning again!


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 19, 2012)

Splitting with a fiskars is the best!


----------



## schlot (Sep 19, 2012)

m1garand said:


> Do you guys use a wedge to split? I am fairly new to the wood burning game, and last may I got about 3/4 cord of fresh maple rounds. There was no way a maul was going to cut it, so I bought a grendade wedge and that make short work of getting the round in half at least.


 
I'm into my second year of wood burning, so I'm just ahead of you.

Typical rounds can be split pretty well with heavy maul. I haven't use a wedge at all, but there are a couple ugly looking pieces not fully split at my house.  I use a "big" maul with a distinct triangular space. Never have I got it stuck. It's much heavier and wider at the back end then a ax/maul (I'm sure someone can help me with official names). It's all steel and does a great job. It is over kill for small stuff so I grab an old axe for the little stuff on occasion.

Have fun!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 19, 2012)

Lewiston said:


> The last couple of weeks I have taken an hour out of my daily splitting regimen to use the maul rather than hydro and love it! Using the maul I can split larger rounds (24"+) faster, keep the cardio up, and create a strong burn in my arms, shoulders, and back.
> 
> View attachment 74356


 
Looks just like my maul......have you been sneaking around my woodpile?? 




Lewiston said:


> Need to keep the scatter gun near by. Had two geese fly just over the woodpile this morning. I could've had supper in the bag. *Fresh goose roasted over an open pit hmmm*. Man I love this time of year.


 NOW WE'RE TALKIN!


----------



## bogydave (Sep 19, 2012)

With a monster maul ta-boot. I bet you don't even have (or need) a gym membership LOL 
You the man.
No arm wrestling challenge from me


----------



## etiger2007 (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the workout sometimes its the only workout i get.  I do wish i had some hydraulics though for the tough stuff.  Cant tell you how many times this summer while swinging the ol maul I had to take a break because of the heat and the work its self, thats when I grab a icy cold beer and slam it. ( just saying)  Dont forget the calories you burn processing wood when Im done i eat like a beast.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 19, 2012)

Started splitting manually with then-new 15lb Monster Maul at 17.Used it for years (and occasionally double bit 5lb axe and sledge/wedges for either easier or tougher stuff). Bought Speeco 20 ton H/V with 8HP Tecumseh in spring '96,used it until Dec 2005,sold that when needing quick cash due to layoff just before Christmas.MM was reinforced with heavier 1/4" wall galvanized pipe handle,which added 5 pounds.Back to manual splitting ever since, in May 2011 bought the X25 which tackles 90% of what I've got with ease.As I get older the MM will sit for months at a time anymore,not as easy to swing that 20lb beast now.

An hour or two per session is enough for me now,especially after my regular job.But I still enjoy it.


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 19, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Looks just like my maul......have you been sneaking around my woodpile??


 LOL!


----------



## quads (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup, I wouldn't have it any other way, just me and my old 6# maul.  I split 25 full cord per year, every year.


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 19, 2012)

TimJ said:


> it relieves stress. I don't care what time of the year it is


Agreed, it's great for relieving stress.



Woody Stover said:


> I take it slow and steady.


I'm not wired that way so I probably look like a crazy man. The monster maul works well with my body frame and am able to keep a strong pace for an hour or so. As I get older I'll probably switch but for right now it's a blast.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 19, 2012)

m1garand said:


> Do you guys use a wedge to split? I am fairly new to the wood burning game, and last may I got about 3/4 cord of fresh maple rounds. There was no way a maul was going to cut it, so I bought a grendade wedge and that make short work of getting the round in half at least.


 
As many on heart.com know, I started splitting wood at an extremely young age. An age when most want to keep sharp things away from the kids. Well, my father and brothers did it, why can't I. So I just went out alone and started to split. Not much at first for sure as I just was not strong enough but I learned much that way.

I continued to split, mostly with a double or single bit axe but on tough stuff I never hesitated to use the old sledge hammer and wedges. I quickly found out it is good to have 3 wedges! Many times using 2 wedges together to get a wider split and other times using the spare wedge or wedges to free a wedge that was in a bind! Ugh.

Then 20 or so years ago I graduated to hydraulics. I had an accident 28 years ago and got along for a few years by hiring a neighbor kid and even doing some splitting myself (Sitting! Using sledge and wedge and just tapping with the sledge got the job done. Slow, but it got done.). I finally realized the pain was not going to go away so finally bought the hydraulics. Had to assemble it myself which was a bit testy but after running that wedge through 2 splits I let you a yell! Hey! I can split wood again and now don't even have to work up a sweat.

It also did not take me long to figure out the best way to split using the hydraulics. Vertical is the only way to go for me and I also do it while sitting (see my avatar). I also learned that it does make a huge difference of the height you sit. Sitting low works the best as I can put my elbows on my thighs to get great leverage when putting the log on and also when turning it. The guys will also add that I use the old milk crate. lol  Yes, I do and find it the ideal height.

For those who complain of hurting backs when trying to split vertical and even those who have tried when sitting. I'll still hold that the height does make a difference. As far as hurting backs; that was my injury. I have not been pain free for over 28 years now. But I can still split wood!


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 19, 2012)

Very cool Backwoods Savage. One of the best smells (with a few exceptions) in the world if freshly split wood. Some of my friends also are in continuous pain.  I I'm humbled by their example of pushing through that pain to git er done.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Lewiston. Funny that I was just to the doctor this afternoon and he wants to think about putting me on some different pain meds. I'll see him in two weeks and will have another CT scan in the meantime.


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 19, 2012)

Hope he's able to find something that works.  A close friend who has non-stop migraines is amazing - he just keeps going without most folks aware of the pain he's dealing with.  I thank the Lord each day for the health He's given me and my family.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 19, 2012)

There actually are several that will work. Just don't want to be on one type for too long, says he. Indeed, thank the Lord!


----------



## billb3 (Sep 19, 2012)

m1garand said:


> Do you guys use a wedge to split? I am fairly new to the wood burning game, and last may I got about 3/4 cord of fresh maple rounds. There was no way a maul was going to cut it, so I bought a grendade wedge and that make short work of getting the round in half at least.


 
That's how I've been splitting.
I can swing a splitting maul, but if it gets stuck in a round tugging it out is a killer on my lower back.
Wedges are actually pretty quick  with nice straight grained rounds.


----------



## red oak (Sep 19, 2012)

m1garand said:


> Do you guys use a wedge to split? I am fairly new to the wood burning game, and last may I got about 3/4 cord of fresh maple rounds. There was no way a maul was going to cut it, so I bought a grendade wedge and that make short work of getting the round in half at least.


 
Most that I know who split by hand have a maul of some type (I have a 6 lb. maul with fiberglass handle) and a couple of wedges.  Occasionally I will have to use the sledge hammer and wedges, maybe to split the larger rounds in half or get through a tough knot.  Really tough pieces get set aside for campfires.  But just the maul splits 95% of what I cut.


----------



## rideau (Sep 19, 2012)

I use a twisted heavy wedge I bought 6 years ago at Lee Valley and my fathers 50+year old 10 pound sledge.  Works for all my beech, hickory, sugar maple and ironwood, even the knotty and twisted stuff...though that can take a bit of time.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 19, 2012)

I got my Monster Maul 20 some years ago. I still love that thing, indestructable and you feel like a heman. I also have a regular maul and bought a fiskars a few years ago when I got serious about burning again. I split over 20 cords by hand in a matter of 2 years. There are always a few rounds that were impossible to split, or just not worth the effort. Some went in the outdoor firepit. Recently I found a used 28 ton huskee and it split all the unsplitabbles with ease. I have only split about 3 cords with it so far, so it is kind of new to me. But I am sure I will still always enjoy splitting by hand, at least as long as I can. I prefer a workout routine that produces something rather than just going to the gym.


----------



## Senatormofo (Sep 19, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> I like the workout sometimes its the only workout i get. I do wish i had some hydraulics though for the tough stuff. Cant tell you how many times this summer while swinging the ol maul I had to take a break because of the heat and the work its self, thats when I grab a icy cold beer and slam it. ( just saying) Dont forget the calories you burn processing wood when Im done i eat like a beast.


Nothing like busting rounds in the summer and cooling off with a few cold barley pops!


----------



## Senatormofo (Sep 19, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Started splitting manually with then-new 15lb Monster Maul at 17.Used it for years (and occasionally double bit 5lb axe and sledge/wedges for either easier or tougher stuff). Bought Speeco 20 ton H/V with 8HP Tecumseh in spring '96,used it until Dec 2005,sold that when needing quick cash due to layoff just before Christmas.MM was reinforced with heavier 1/4" wall galvanized pipe handle,which added 5 pounds.Back to manual splitting ever since, in May 2011 bought the X25 which tackles 90% of what I've got with ease.As I get older the MM will sit for months at a time anymore,not as easy to swing that 20lb beast now.
> 
> An hour or two per session is enough for me now,especially after my regular job.But I still enjoy it.


I used a Monster Maul for about two hours, once. Once was all it took to make me feel like I fell down a flight of steps the next day. I went right out and bought an X27.  I love swinging the Fiskars!


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 19, 2012)

Senatormofo said:


> I used a Monster Maul for about two hours, once. Once was all it took to make me feel like I fell down a flight of steps the next day. I went right out and bought an X27. I love swinging the Fiskars!


LOL
The funny things is this is all I've known and never have had a reason to replace it.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 20, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> As many on heart.com know, I started splitting wood at an extremely young age. An age when most want to keep sharp things away from the kids. Well, my father and brothers did it, why can't I. So I just went out alone and started to split. Not much at first for sure as I just was not strong enough but I learned much that way.
> 
> I continued to split, mostly with a double or single bit axe but on tough stuff I never hesitated to use the old sledge hammer and wedges. I quickly found out it is good to have 3 wedges! Many times using 2 wedges together to get a wider split and other times using the spare wedge or wedges to free a wedge that was in a bind! Ugh.
> 
> ...


 

We are very similar...splitting by hand at a young age and bad back. I will at some point have to invest in a splitter, but I am holding out as long as I can.
It takes me longer to split by hand now and I pay for it longer, but I still enjoy it. I have warning signs from my back that I have to heed and as long as I do I can still split enough to get the job done.


----------



## corey21 (Sep 20, 2012)

All of my firewood i process i split by  hand great exercise and i love splitting wood.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 20, 2012)

rideau said:


> I use a twisted heavy wedge


Twisted wedge? Sounds interesting...got a pic or link?
The only time I use wedges is if I'm getting wood somewhere else and have to bust down big rounds to be able to lift them onto the trailer.

EDIT: OK, I found it. Forty bucks though. It is the Fiskars of wedges! 
I like that thin tapered tip. A lot of time I will take an angle grinder to a wedge to get a narrower angle so that it is easier to start...
Looks like a variation on the wood grenade, the idea being to push the wood further apart at the top of the wedge.


http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41142&cat=1,41131


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Sep 20, 2012)

m1garand said:


> Do you guys use a wedge to split? I am fairly new to the wood burning game, and last may I got about 3/4 cord of fresh maple rounds. There was no way a maul was going to cut it, so I bought a grendade wedge and that make short work of getting the round in half at least.


 
A 10 lb sledge and 4 lb wedges is all I use and I love them. I don't own hydraulics, not that I wouldn't like too, just can't afford a splitter at the moment. Not to worry however, Washington tells me the economy is getting better every day! Guess I'll have that splitter soon!


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 20, 2012)

I hand split too. I'll keep it up as long as my body allows me to. It can be very satisfying to go outside and break stuff for an hour or so. I prefer the lighter weight Fiskars splitting tools. They seem to be a little easier on my not so young anymore body.


----------



## jackatc1 (Sep 20, 2012)

At 77 I stay mostly with hydraulics horizontal homemade.
Except when rounds are to heavy to lift, I use a 10# maul and a grenade wedge.
Noodle as last resort.


----------



## nola mike (Sep 20, 2012)

Just for fun, I put on the heart rate monitor a couple of times while splitting (Mostly with a Fiskars X25).  Keeps the heart rate in the 160-170's, about 900 calories/hour.  Or slightly more than when I'm biking at a 15-16 mph clip.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> We are very similar...splitting by hand at a young age and bad back. I will at some point have to invest in a splitter, but I am holding out as long as I can.
> It takes me longer to split by hand now and I pay for it longer, but I still enjoy it. I have warning signs from my back that I have to heed and as long as I do I can still split enough to get the job done.


 
Hey, I will still split a few by hand every now and then and wish I could do more. But once you start with the hydraulics, splitting wood will never be the same!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 20, 2012)

jackatc1 said:


> At 77 I stay mostly with hydraulics horizontal homemade.
> Except when rounds are to heavy to lift, I use a 10# maul and a grenade wedge.
> Noodle as last resort.


 
Jack, you are just a little ahead of me but I won't use a 10 pound maul


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 20, 2012)

nola mike said:


> Just for fun, I put on the heart rate monitor a couple of times while splitting (Mostly with a Fiskars X25). Keeps the heart rate in the 160-170's, about 900 calories/hour. Or slightly more than when I'm biking at a 15-16 mph clip.


 
But biking is more fun.


----------



## Gark (Sep 20, 2012)

I enjoy splitting with mauls, wedges and sledge more than the borrowed machine. What is cool is to do some sessions with the 14 lb. Monster maul- enough to get tuned to it again. Then swing the 6 pounder- it feels like a feather! Makes me laugh...


----------



## Waulie (Sep 21, 2012)

99.8% by hand here.  I enjoy it and actually find it way faster than hydraulics.  I throw the real bad rounds in a pile and once a year borrow my dads 20 ton.


----------



## schlot (Sep 21, 2012)

jackatc1 said:


> At 77 I stay mostly with hydraulics horizontal homemade.
> Except when rounds are to heavy to lift, I use a 10# maul and a grenade wedge.
> Noodle as last resort.


 
Wow, inspiration to us all!


----------



## TradEddie (Sep 21, 2012)

Just to add my vote (once again) for splitting by hand for as long as possible; your heart, and back, will thank you.  Don't overdo it, it's like any exercise, you can't just get off the sofa after many years and split for an hour, but try 10 minutes, and increase it a little at a time.  I do sympathize with those who have already hurt their back, but for the rest of us, building muscle is the surest way to protect those joints.  Unless you suffer from some relevant medical condition, splitting 2 or 3 cords in a year should be no problem for anybody below retirement age, and if you start then, you'll be splitting by hand well into that retirement.  Splitting by hand is at least 30% of the pleasure I get from burning wood, long may it continue.

TE


----------



## Waulie (Sep 21, 2012)

and, do some situps!  Building ab muscles is the best way to protect your back.


----------



## Pierre902 (Sep 21, 2012)

Since converting from wood pellets to wood all I do is hand split. Probably on about 6 cords over the past year with my 8lb maul. Good exercise and a good excuse not to go to the gym. Someone on here mentioned a twisted wedge.This is a picture of the one I use and it works great on those knotty pieces of white oak.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 21, 2012)

I split everything by hand for 35 years.  Still wish I could, but as others, I simply cannot anymore.  Thank God for hydraulics.......'cause there keeping in the game.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

June 2011 stack  6 ft tall x 12 ft long,mostly with X25,about 15% with 20lb monster maul,about 3hrs total including 30 min break to stretch out my legs/back & take a short walk on one of the trails.

Not bad for an old fart.


----------



## Eric Schaefer (Sep 21, 2012)

I do all mine by hand, too cheap for a splitter. Wedge and sledge for what I can't do with my splitting axe (not maul, looking at some though). You know what they say, firewood warms you twice, when you split, and when you burn.


----------



## etiger2007 (Sep 21, 2012)

I will buy a splitter when I get some extra cash or find one of those great deals out there.  I love being outside and processing wood with a maul and with a splitter its all fun to me.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 23, 2012)

I love maul splitting too, it helps to elevate those testosterone levels better than any other physical activity I do.
I have a chronic back problem as well, but fortunately splitting doesn't bother it. Actually it may help it somewhat. I wish I could say the same for running the chainsaw, because that's an activity that really hurts my back. If there was some sort of hydraulic device that I could sit on a milk crate and use instead of a chain saw, I'd buy it in a minute.


----------



## Nickolai (Sep 23, 2012)

Eric Schaefer said:


> I do all mine by hand, too cheap for a splitter. Wedge and sledge for what I can't do with my splitting axe (not maul, looking at some though). You know what they say, firewood warms you twice, when you split, and when you burn.



One might argue you get three heats from firewood, cutting, splitting and piling. 
There's no other workout like it, go outside, turn your brain off and split until your back says you're done. 
I too love this time of year.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 23, 2012)

See, there are numerous uses for the milk crate!


----------



## Eric Schaefer (Sep 24, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> See, there are numerous uses for the milk crate!


lol, we have a green milk crate, holds the 1gal of mix, 1gal bar oil, my chain file, bar greaser, rags, gloves and extra chains perfectly.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 24, 2012)

That's funny Eric. I use a milk crate for that too but it is wire instead of plastic.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 27, 2012)

I also use a milk crate to hold my gas jug, chain oil and fire extinguisher.
Here in my area of BC you are suppose to have a fire extinguisher and a shovel with you on site to comply with the BC firewood cutting permit.  It's a good rule actually, as things can get real dry here.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Oct 7, 2012)

I plan to continue hand splitting, especially when needing to reduce the weight of rounds so I can pick them up. But I'm not all that big, and I'm getting old enough to be losing some strength. I just bought a little 5 ton electric splitter. That's going to keep me in wood burning, but I still welcome the exercise I get from hand splitting. Just a matter of pacing oneself and accepting that one is no longer 20 years old. Gratefully, no major back problems so far...


----------



## gmule (Oct 7, 2012)

Another hand splitter here. I usually take the dog out and throw his ball and whack a log while he is looking for it. I usually do this for an hour or so. We both get out workouts in this way. When you are a year ahead on wood you can split it at your leisure so it doesn't seem like too much work at one time.


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 8, 2012)

I split by hand. I cut my trees on my brother's property and I try to cut and split the wood the day I drop it so it doesn't get in his way. I cant run a chainsaw for more than an hour cutting the trees to length without my back bothering me, so I alternate the cutting with splitting. It works pretty well with mostly red maple and birch. Beech on the other hand is not so pleasant. I do have a pile of "ugly wood" that sits around until I finally decide to take out some frustration. Unfortunately its tough getting a year ahead.

The 10 ton DR electric splitter looks interesting, I have surplus power from my PV system so it would cheaper and a lot quieter to run than a gas splitter.


----------

